# Cowan Lake



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has been to cowan in the last two days and if they got a lot of rain up that way and if the lake was really muddy.Any info would be greatly appreciated do not want to drive 60 miles for nothing.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I was there on the yak this morning before the wind picked up. It's muddy but not horrible muddy (on the west end). Still foot or so visibility. Got 3 bass and 3 crappie in about 4 hours.


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Went out from 10-3 with my daughter. Caught about 20 crappie, kept the 6 over 9" My daughter caught a 13" saugeye. All in 4-6 FOW on minnows.

Oh, and I caught a 6" (maybe, lol) saugeye.

Wind was horrible. Talked to a guy from the sailing club, he said the forecast was for 20-24 mph, and I think we hit the top end!


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

My dad and I caught between 35-40 crappie this evening on minnows on a hook below a boat from shore. A lot of them were small; size seemed better at Cowan last year. We could not get them to hit jigs as all. We also caught 4 mini-saugeyes, a perch, and about 4 bass


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Almost forgot. FWIW, water temps were 58-59


----------



## JoeFro (Mar 24, 2012)

I fished Cowan on Saturday 5/3 and it was quite windy. Water was till muddy, but not that bad at all. Water temp 59. Did pretty well - crappies we caught were in about 4 feet of water and seemed to hit more when the sun came out. 

Also caught a few vertical jigging in about 12 feet of water, but it was too much work to keep the boat in position with the wind, so I gave up and switched to fishing close to shore in more wind-protected areas.

Anyhow - hope you did well if you went to Cowan.


----------



## tcoss (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, Saturday was a little windy to say the least. I went out for about 2 hours in my kayak and got blown all over the lake. 

My buddy caught a 15" largemouth but we got tired of fighting the wind and called it a day. 

It's was still a good time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fished from shore last night and caught 18 crappie, 1 gill, and 1 mini saugeye on minnows suspended 2 to 3 feet below a float. The size was much better than the last couple of trips. The fish were fairly shallow.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Went out to Cowan after work with my buddy and my daughter. We did pretty well. We caught 42 keepers. We probably caught 130 in all. Starting to see a lot of females in shallow. We were casting the bank with jigs.







. That was a nice one my daughter caught


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice report Kenny...maybe we'll ACTUALLYsee some saugeye come outta there this spring! Lol!!


----------



## Mixcoatl (May 7, 2014)

9Left said:


> ...maybe we'll ACTUALLYsee some saugeye come outta there this spring! Lol!!


I've caught 30 or so this spring so far. Only a few keepers though.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Yeah I would say you can get into them now Carl. Before dark I tied on a keitech and had some bites. Caught one little bass and hooked into something big that swung the front of the boat around before it pulled the hook. Felt like a big musky how it was pulling


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Kennyjames said:


> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That girl looks adorable! You have so much fun ahead of you with her as a fishin' buddy!


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Went out today with TPFisher form this forum. He hogged all the fish, lol! I had one keeper, he had four, but a nice way to meet someone from this forum. Water temp 64, got everything in 3-4 fow on minnows. (I;d tell how many we caught total, but it makes me look even worse, lol)


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

Went this morning from 6:15 to 8:30 am and caught about 20 crappie from the bank. There were a couple "mini-saugeyes" thrown in. All were caught fairly close to shore on minnow underneath a float. Size was pretty good; more keepers than throwbacks, only keeping crappie over 9". It looked like some of the crappie were spawning right up next to the bank; I had never see that before- pretty interesting.


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Heading out tomorrow am. Any recent reports? Suggestions?


----------



## bowdog45 (Sep 15, 2012)

bring rain gear


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Was there yesterday evening fishing from shore trying for some saugeye. No takers. Water actually looked pretty good though. I also brought my cat pole and threw it out there with some rotten chicken liver. I had 2 good runs but by the time I got over to my pole my bobber popped back up and they were gone. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Really lousy weather, cold, wind and rain. Caught 7 keeper crappie, threw back twice that many, my buddy caught a 15" LMB.
Water temps 63/64


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Out again today, weather much better, fishing much worse. Out from around 11-3, two keepers. temp 64-65


----------

